# Getting out of a lease



## orflin (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi there, I'm not a frequent poster here but I hope someone can and would be willing to answer my question. I'm leasing an 06 Altima. I love the car and want to change my lease into a purchase. Has anyone ever heard of doing that. I am looking at new jobs but they will require me to travel quite a bit further than I do now and it will cause me to go over the 15,000 miles/year thats in my contract. I know about the option to buy the car after the lease is up, but I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of doing so before the end of the lease without any penalties? Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I think it's possible but I do believe it varies by dealer. Call them and see what's up.


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

If you went through NMAC. Call 1-800-274-6622 this is their number. Find out your payoff, this is the amount you need to finance in order to buy the car. Your second option is to trade it in and get your car payed off, and do a conventional purpose. But if your not very far in your lease you could be severly upside down depending on the circumstances when you got it. which will raise your payments if someone will still carry despite all the negative equity not to mention you'll have less car probably as well. Your last option is to take the hit in over mileage. If your not going to go to far over than don't sweat it. You'll save more money in the long run not rolling in your - equity. If you have any questions pm me.


----------

